# Firemouth compatability question



## Throbulator (Apr 2, 2009)

Are cory cats and kuhli loaches compatible with firemouth cichlids? I am planning to get a pair of firemouths and a 30 gallon tank, and some bottom feeders would be great. I would probobly get either 1 kuhli loach or 2-3 cory cats. Help will be appreciated


----------



## Romble (Apr 11, 2007)

depends on the size of both fish....firemouth could eat a small cory... otherwise if the cories are large enough or you have a very small FM it should be ok. Provide hiding spots for the cories to run if they get chased from time to time..

FM tend to stay middle to top of the tank and dont really dig or go down much to the substrate so they would probably totally ignore the cories.


----------



## Throbulator (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information, I guess ill get big cories and get them some hiding places.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

dont FMs get agressive when spawning?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Many on here have had severe problems with firemouths and cories. Firemouths are sand sifters, and don't seem to appreciate the cories. If you search the forum, you'll find several posts within the last year of firemouths killing cories.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

would a pictus cat work instead of cories? jw


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Also a 30 gallon tank is not really going to be ideal for tankmates when you have a spawning pair of firemouths. FM's are not always as crazy as some cichlids while spawning but in a 30 gallon there is no room to get away from the protective pair. IMO a larger tank or different stock list is needed.


----------



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

Firemouths get "aggressive" when spawning, but I have yet to see mine do anything approximating harm to another fish. She likes to go after her poor sterile Blood Parrot boyfriend, but doesn't do any harm. They will flare and bluff, but in my experience do no real harm.

I also have yet to see the firemouth pay any attention to any non-cichlid other than a brief investigation when I added a bristlenose plec. Otherwise, they ignore my swordtails and buenos aires tetras.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Romble said:


> FM tend to stay middle to top of the tank and dont really dig or go down much to the substrate so they would probably totally ignore the cories.


Firemouths are siffter. They stay at the bottom of the tank

My 3" FM died from eating a small Panda cory and it got lodged in its stomach.

.....Bill


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

MonteSS said:


> Romble said:
> 
> 
> > FM tend to stay middle to top of the tank and dont really dig or go down much to the substrate so they would probably totally ignore the cories.
> ...


I disagree. My 75g FM tank has 5 FM's in it. It also has 5 buenos aires tetras and 5 peppered cories.

My FM's spend a lot of time in the middle of the tank. Even a good deal at the top. They tend to sift sand and bring it half way up and drop it.

I have never had them kill a cory, they have killed a pictus though. THe cories will likely get in the way at SOME point though.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes. I should have added that larger cories are fine and ignored by my FM.

....Bill


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

all i feel the need to say is my male firemouth killed a female carpintis, which alone proves they are capable of doing damage, however, they generally arent even half as aggressive as mine was, still, i wouldnt mix with cories.


----------

